# Any card players?



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

It's too hot to fish right now, but not to hot to shuffle some cards. Are there any card players in the Willis/Conroe area who play pinochle, dealer's choice poker (not TX holdem), euchre, canasta, etc.? Friendly games with no money of just small coins bet. Personally, I cannot play with smokers, due to lung condition. I'm retired, so can play any time and any days.

We have a community room in our RV park on FM 830 where we can play until 10 PM.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

My friends play this game called Nerts


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

Bridge, Hearts, and Spades for me.:walkingsm


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry, I love poker but much rather play Hold'em or Omaha. Stud & Razz isn't so bad but I abhor draw.

I'm not ready to bet the farm, but I can't play for matchsticks either. There has to be _some _ackshun!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

fishingcacher said:


> My friends play this game called Nerts


Looked this up on Google. New to me. Might be wrong but seems like it'd take long time to play each hand. Don't think I'd care for it, but this is a poll. let's see what others say. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Weaselmender said:


> Bridge, Hearts, and Spades for me.


 I haven't played bridge for 40+ years. might remember.

Spades is a game lots enjoy playing. Never did, But I know it's popular. Might be one to try if other vote in poll for it.

Hearts was game we played in college. That means 52 years or more since I played. See if others want it.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

housewolf said:


> Sorry, I love poker but much rather play Hold'em or Omaha. Stud & Razz isn't so bad but I abhor draw.
> 
> I'm not ready to bet the farm, but I can't play for matchsticks either. There has to be _some _ackshun!


Stud poker is my favorite too. And dealer's choice with wild cards opens many potentials that encourage more bidding. Games like Follow the Queen, Baseball, Deuces Wild, 5 & Dime (5's & 10's wild), Doctor Pepper, Low Hole Wild, etc. Keeps you on your toes.

Holdem does not offer that variety. Also traditional Holdem with buy-in takes a long time for one winner. Traditional stud has a winner with every deal.

We have a senior's game with nickel bet and 3 raise maximum. Nobody gets hurt with those stakes. Nobody wins enough for a burger & fries, but having fun is the goal and not cash. Good too for the married guys who get OK from wives playing for those stakes. Cheaper than bowling or going to the bar.

Also, ladies are and should be welcome to play.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

BobBobber said:


> Holdem does not offer that variety. Also traditional Holdem with buy-in takes a long time for one winner. Traditional stud has a winner with every deal.
> 
> We have a senior's game with nickel bet and 3 raise maximum. Nobody gets hurt with those stakes.


I respectfully disagree. Games with community cards (hold em', Omaha) inspire much more action (betting) than games with no cards displayed. "Traditional Hold em' (cash game) is just like any other game, there is a winner every hand. Tournaments are what you are referring to.

Probably what you're familiar with are No Limit Hold 'em tournaments. Limit Hold 'em is also played with the three raise structure you described.



> Fixed-limit hold â€™em games have a two-tiered betting structure, with the lower limit used in the first two betting rounds and the higher limit (which is usually double the lower limit) used in the final two rounds of betting. As an example, suppose you are playing in a $3-$6 hold â€™em game. The first player to the left of the dealer position will put in a $1 small blind, and the second player to the dealerâ€™s left will post a $3 big blind. On the first round of betting, the player to the immediate left of the big blind will have the options of discarding his hand, calling the $3 big blind, or raising $3, for a total bet of $6. Subsequent bets and raises both before the flop and on the flop will be in $3 increments. All bets and raises on fourth and fifth streets must be in $6 increments.


I'm down for some $3/$6 or $5/$10 limit hold 'em! I mean dang, I at least need an _opportunity _ to cover gas $$


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

BobBobber said:


> Looked this up on Google. New to me. Might be wrong but seems like it'd take long time to play each hand. Don't think I'd care for it, but this is a poll. let's see what others say. Thanks for posting.


It goes very fast because you don't actually take turns playing. You just play whenever you can discard a card on the piles and keep shuffling. It is a game of speed and most teams are made up of two players.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

housewolf said:


> I'm down for some $3/$6 or $5/$10 limit hold 'em! I mean dang, I at least need an _opportunity _to cover gas $$


Too rich for me! Also, higher stake games can have objections from the cops, as I have been told.

Personally, I prefer pinochle above all cards games, but very few Southerners pay it. I was hoping to find some players.

Cribbage is also fun . . . for fun. Some play penny a point.

At least what we're seeing so far is the diversity of card games that various players prefer. If and when we can ever get consensus on the game to play, by that time we'll probably be out of this hot weather furnace and be fishing again. :headknock


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Its never mattered to me which game is played, but rather the company I'm playing with.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

I used to play a lot of pinochle and euchre many years ago. My exes family was from Michigan. I played canasta with my grandmother for many years until she passed away. My current wife's family plays a card game called hand and foot that is a blast. It is similar to canasta, with a few key differences. My parents used to play a lot of different games (phase 10, skip-bo, rummikube, etc). I Introduced them to hand and foot and now that is all they play. Unfortunately, I am in La Porte, so it would be a little far to go for a card game.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

bearwhiz said:


> Its never mattered to me which game is played, but rather the company I'm playing with.


X2!!!!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

pknight6 said:


> Unfortunately, I am in La Porte, so it would be a little far to go for a card game.


Simple solution is to sell your house and move closer. :walkingsmAnother pinochle player and we cannot get a game going . . . sad.


----------



## driftwood (May 22, 2005)

Pinochle, played a lot of that in the service 50 years ago. Played bridge for a while. Was going to join a duplicate bridge club but after one night decided they were much too serious for my blood. Canasta and 42 way back when I had neighbors that liked to play. Moon was a lot of fun at a neighborhood bar that was close by years ago. Played holdum for a while when the bars were throwing away free money. Now I play 31 with my daughter's family when I visit.

As mentioned it's the company that makes a game enjoyable.

You can find a serious game at Baytown Texas Billiards 3 or 4 days a week. They use to alternate between pinochle and dominoes but they do smoke even though there is a city ordinance against it. And they play for blood.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Where do you live Driftwood. If anywhere close to Willis or Conroe, let's get a game going?

Unfortunately, I couldn't be around smokers at the bar you mentioned. I have lung issues and bring along a little oxygen thing, so smoking is out around me.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

What the heck ever happened to Gin Rummy.. Seen a lots of cash change hands in that one...

Guess I'm just too old...


----------



## driftwood (May 22, 2005)

Gin Rummy, O Yeah! In the early 60's when this country boy first came to Houston had a bar maid on S Main that would clean me out of my $3-$5 but she let me buy beer at 19 so all was good.

Bob, I'm much too far away for gaming about 80 miles.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

We found several seniors at The Woodlands community ctr for seniors. We play pinochle and canasta on two separate days weekly. Also play poker on Thursday nights. In short, my personal needs for card games are full.

We could never get enough 2cool members to agree on one game to begin anything. And it's cooler now, so most of us are probably fishing.

In other words, my interest in this thread that I started is finished. If somebody else wants to keep it going, please go right ahead.


----------

